# Welcome to the new homepage!



## pjk (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to the new Speedsolving.com homepage. Look forward to some nice new features in the near future.

In the meantime, the forum is now at http://www.speedsolving.com/*forum* .


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 27, 2008)

Moved from another thread:
----
I must say, *very* nice new look. Great layout, additions, etc. Nice work!

Edit: Now that I am in forums, there is no link to get back to the root directory. Can you make the image bar at the top jump out of the /forums directory or something? Thanks!


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 27, 2008)

yea that may be a good idea. Is the the "plans" of expanding that you mentioned so briefly recently ?


----------



## pjk (Jun 27, 2008)

You can get back to the home by scrolling to the bottom and clicking on "Speedsolving.com Home". I will put up a link toward the top soon, as well.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 27, 2008)

Pat, the link to "Official WCA Competitions" at http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/index.php (under the link to the Speedcubing forum) still links to the old-format URL (without the "/forum"), and thus links to the homepage instead of the competitions page.
Looks good otherwise though.


----------



## pjk (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Tim for letting me know, I just fixed it.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 27, 2008)

Please do it like this so we can click it and get to the forum:
http://www.speedsolving.com/*forum*


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 27, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Please do it like this so we can click it and get to the forum:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/*forum*



Right, my suggestion too. I wanted to get to the forums, but because the word "forum" was not actually part of your link, it did not work. I had to type the word myself in the browser. (Later I saw that other quick link on the left that said "Forums".)


----------



## pjk (Jun 28, 2008)

The posted it like that to simply show where the forum is located, not necessarily to link it. You can access the forum on the left side, as rjohnson mentioned.

I will edit my post to make it a link though.


----------



## Jai (Jun 28, 2008)

Would it be possible to redirect links from the old forum URL to the new one? Whenever I click links from older topics, I always have to add the /forum, which gets annoying after a while.


----------



## pjk (Jun 28, 2008)

I've actually been looking into this and trying to find a way to either redirect or re-write all the old URL's posted in the forum. Hopefully I can get it done soon. If not, I will go through and manually edit as many as I can, at least the major ones.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 28, 2008)

Also, there's issues with all of the links on the main page. None of them work, because they don't use the /forum/ directory.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 28, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Also, there's issues with all of the links on the main page. None of them work, because they don't use the /forum/ directory.


This is the biggest problem for me. If you go to http://www.speedsolving.com/ and click on any of the links on the main navigational bar (like User CP, Members List, Calender and my personal favorites: New Posts and Quick Links -> Today's Posts) you basically go back to the home page.


----------



## pjk (Jun 28, 2008)

Fixed. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Pedro (Jul 1, 2008)

Pat, one thing that would be cool is clicking the "recent threads" links and going to the last unread post, just like it is at the forum index


----------



## pjk (Jul 1, 2008)

Pedro, I will work on that. It was on my list 

By the way, the little "page cannot be displayed" error about 5 minutes ago was my fault... was messing around with a redirect in .htaccess and forgot to delete it.


----------



## pjk (Jul 9, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Pat, one thing that would be cool is clicking the "recent threads" links and going to the last unread post, just like it is at the forum index


Okay, I fixed this. It will go to the last post you read.

As far as old URL's, it doesn't look like I will be able to re-write or redirect them right now. I messed with it a lot, and I am beginning to think it is a server permission problem, which I can't do anything about right now. The good thing is that Google and the other SE's will re-crawl the URL's so all incoming SE traffic will go to the correct spot. The only thing we need to worry about is old posts will inside links, which I will have to manually edit. If you find any posts with bad URL's, please PM me and I will correct it.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have the new homepage as my start page now in Firefox, and I notice that both the upper-right corner login box and the one in the middle of the page ask me for my password, and I also get a notice that i'm browsing as a guest. However, if I navigate to the forums I am logged in and have no problems posting but the homepage doesn't express that.


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2008)

Both logins should work, either way. Close all your browsers, clear cookies, then reopen and see if it works fine. Send me a PM to update me. Thanks


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 18, 2008)

pjk said:


> You can get back to the home by scrolling to the bottom and clicking on "Speedsolving.com Home". I will put up a link toward the top soon, as well.



The "Speedsolving.com Home" link at the bottom is currently taking me to /forum. A link at the top would still be nice, too!


----------



## pjk (Aug 18, 2008)

You access the home on the top left of the screen, on the navbar to left of 'User CP'.

The bottom link has been fixed as well.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 18, 2008)

pjk said:


> You access the home on the top left of the screen, on the navbar to left of 'User CP'.



The bottom link still does not work in the Standard Blue skins. Could you add the home link to the Standard Blue skins as well?

Now that I look actually, the links work only on the CA Evo skins, and the top link doesn't work on the fixed width skin.


----------



## pjk (Aug 19, 2008)

Ah, I didn't know you were referring to other skins. The other skins don't have near the customizations I've done to the default one. I will remove many skins soon and fix up the standard blue one.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok, thanks. Keep the standard blue fluid one, I like it!


----------

